# Confirming me for Pickering please



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi could someone confirm me for the puckering show please don't know haw to do this...

many thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

on the MHf list? You have to go on to rallies & put yourself down for it, Then pay your moey to warners and gte booked in on the MHf section. You can then go back in & confirm on the MHF rally.

btw I've moved this to shows - you had it in Base chassis / Fiat


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*confirming me for pickering please*

Hi troy (clayton9)
You have added your self to the rally list,have you paid your money to wanrners yet,just let me know when you have and i will confirm you on the list.

scottie


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Scottie...

I have paid and got the email from warners to confirm me... 

sorry didn.t know haw to confirm myself...

Many Thanks


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi clayton9

I have confirmed you on the MHFacts Pickering list.

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*confirming me for pickering please*

Hi
I have confirmed your place for pickering,and look forward to seeing you there.
scottie


----------

